

Show HN: Coachella live stream + chat using Meteor - stephenhandley
http://coachella.hello10.com/

======
kappaknight
This is just <http://www.youtube.com/coachella> ?

~~~
stephenhandley
yeah its their player. i was originally hoping to have better access to the
individual channels/stages over the gdata api.. but there aren't individual
streams so ended up being restricted in what i could do with the app.. pretty
bummed about that, but there was no way to know until streaming started
yesterday. just wanted to see what meteor was like and this seemed like a good
candidate

------
mirsadm
We also made a schedule/planner for Coachella here: <http://t.co/6wr61E3e>

It shows recommendations and you can print/share your schedule. Much more
useful than what the guys on the forums are doing (sharing Excel sheets!)

~~~
stephenhandley
rad... there's a bunch of bands on their i wish they had streaming live .. you
have any idea why some bands aren't on the live stream?

